# Trenching a post light.



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

Found this.

i just wonder what it is called and where I can get one.

or if its a chain saw that has been modified???:blink:

ok I answered that one.... http://www.progardenbiz.com/wp/roses-innovative-mini-trencher/

guess I need to go talk to my welder....


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.directindustry.com/industrial-manufacturer/walk-behind-trencher-80407.html

These things work great.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Nosparxsse said:


> Found this.
> 
> i just wonder what it is called and where I can get one.
> 
> ...


Some advice from someone that has used chainsaws for many years.....

This thing would be very dangerous. If you hit something hard in the ground (rock, tree root, etc) the blade will come out of the hole and attack whatever is in the way (you or your body parts depending on how you are holding it). Plus it would most deffently ruin an expensive chainsaw in a very short time. A standard chainsaw is not made to cut dirt. :no:

Mike_586 made a very good suggestion. The blade is attached to something that has some weight to so that there is less of a tendency to come out of the hole in the attack mode.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Mike_586 said:


> http://www.directindustry.com/industrial-manufacturer/walk-behind-trencher-80407.html
> 
> These things work great.


And you can most likly rent one a HD. Try it before you buy it. :thumbsup:

View attachment 1620


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

The modified unit is fully guarded ......










..... but I can't imagine this thing working with all the potato sized rocks we have in my area.

I would look to renting a ditch witch.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry John, I was typing while your where posting. I had forgotten HD rents them.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You need to get yourself your very own Al. I'm not sure where they sell them.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Sorry John, I was typing while your where posting. I had forgotten HD rents them.


We were thinking the same...at the same time. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The smallest trencher I know about is called a ditcher saw. It would fit on a van, no problem, but I'm not sure I'd want to carry it every day.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> The smallest trencher I know about is called a ditcher saw. It would fit on a van, no problem, but I'm not sure I'd want to carry it every day.


 i bet you have one


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i bet you have one


No, but I've seen them at the rental store. They can be hand-held or you can latch them in this wheel gizmo to use them like a regular trencher. Has a chainsaw motor.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> No, but I've seen them at the rental store. They can be hand-held or you can latch them in this wheel gizmo to use them like a regular trencher. Has a chainsaw motor.


 a lot of those kinds of tools are not worth buying. i never seen a guy that owned a ditch witch or anything like that. we always rent them


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> a lot of those kinds of tools are not worth buying. i never seen a guy that owned a ditch witch or anything like that. we always rent them


Unless trenching is a big part of your business and you promote it heavily, a trencher can be a huge money pit. I use a trenching sub that puts in trenches cheaper than I ever could, and he's got all the right equipment at his disposal. That's all he does is trenching. Rock, blacktop, dirt, doesn't matter. He's got all the right stuff. I'll gladly use a sub for that. For a post light, a shovel works fine.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Make friends with people who work for those large landscaping design companies. We have a guy who will bring his out after work and charges $15/hr, which he has never gone over an hour as of yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

I hate to admit it. We have a place down here called "the field of dreams". The guys that wait there hablo espanol. Ive hired them to dig for me as day labor for 8 dollars an hour. Some of those guys work real hard.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

ralph said:


> I hate to admit it. We have a place down here called "the field of dreams". The guys that wait there hablo espanol. Ive hired them to dig for me as day labor for 8 dollars an hour. Some of those guys work real hard.



We have a place like that here as well. It's called the "Ridge", and they can run a Chinese backhoe like nobody else.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

ralph said:


> I hate to admit it. We have a place down here called "the field of dreams". The guys that wait there hablo espanol. Ive hired them to dig for me as day labor for 8 dollars an hour. Some of those guys work real hard.


 
Hey better than half the lazy white kids that are unemployed "due to the economy" and spend all day texting they're friends.

The guys in "the field of dreams " are willing to work for the money unlike most youth today, so get off the habla spanol kick


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rich R said:


> Hey better than half the lazy white kids that are unemployed "due to the economy" and spend all day texting they're friends.........


Even the ones who *are *employed spend all day texting their friends.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Rich R said:


> Hey better than half the lazy white kids that are unemployed "due to the economy" and spend all day texting they're friends.
> 
> The guys in "the field of dreams " are willing to work for the money unlike most youth today, so get off the habla spanol kick


I'm pretty sure his post was meant to commend the law-breaking illegal border hoppers on their work ethic, not put them down. The "habla espanol" thing was to let the rest of us know that he was referring to less-than-legal masses who care not to get their paper work straight or even attempt to learn English, and stand outside various locales waiting for work.

If only they would learn that they can demand more money than $5.00/hr, and give half a rat's ass for this country. All of us, both us and them, would be better off.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Even the ones who *are *employed spend all day texting their friends.


Yessir, I have banned cell phones while at work. I mean, they can answer the phone just in case it's an emergency, but it had better be quick or important. But that texting crap don't fly no mo'.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Yessir, I have banned cell phones while at work. I mean, they can answer the phone just in case it's an emergency, but it had better be quick or important. But that texting crap don't fly no mo'.


 
That, plus buy a belt and pull your d







ned pants up!


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

ralph said:


> I hate to admit it. We have a place down here called "the field of dreams". The guys that wait there hablo espanol. Ive hired them to dig for me as day labor for 8 dollars an hour. Some of those guys work real hard.


The risk is not worth it. You would be better off calling a company like Labor Ready. Only $40 more per guy per day around here.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Even the ones who *are *employed spend all day texting their friends.


Hey I am employed and I don't text all day. The only time my phone comes out of my pocket at work is if I need to look at the time and forgot to put on my watch.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I had a job where I had to run electric to an old capped off gas post light. While digging around the post I broke the gas line to move it out of the way. I turned to the guy that was with me and said " man, do you smell that"? He said " does it smell like gas that has been laying in the pipe for years" and I said "yes"! He said " thats not the pipe, I just farted", man that was nasty!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BIGRED said:


> I had a job where I had to run electric to an old capped off gas post light. While digging around the post I broke the gas line to move it out of the way. I turned to the guy that was with me and said " man, do you smell that"? He said " does it smell like gas that has been laying in the pipe for years" and I said "yes"! He said " thats not the pipe, I just farted", man that was nasty!


That is nasty. What kind of gas line was it? I might have sneaked a piece of UF through it to save all that digging.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> That is nasty. What kind of gas line was it? I might have sneaked a piece of UF through it to save all that digging.


 
You're too late. Someone already did it.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> You're too late. Someone already did it.


That's not going to work. The gas valve is closed. :whistling2:


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

I agree, the risk is definatly there. In the past, labor ready, or some of those bigger outfits, arent worth a darn someimes. When I neeed a trench, these guys I use are like a human ditchwich.Granted , i only use them every couple of months or so


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> I'm pretty sure his post was meant to commend the law-breaking illegal border hoppers on their work ethic, not put them down. The "habla espanol" thing was to let the rest of us know that he was referring to less-than-legal masses who care not to get their paper work straight or even attempt to learn English, and stand outside various locales waiting for work.
> 
> If only they would learn that they can demand more money than $5.00/hr, and give half a rat's ass for this country. All of us, both us and them, would be better off.


True. I am assuming they are legal, but with a very stong accent
I pay them 8, and buy subway subs at lunch.Heck ,some I give an extra 10 spot to if they get it done fast.
Its funny, they remember my truck. When I pull in they come running. Must be the subs. I havent asked if they can bend pipe.
Just kidding( Even though there are plenty of electrical contractors that do that all the time).


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> We have a place down here called "the field of dreams". The guys that wait there hablo espanol


Here we can get them at The Home Depot.

We _used to_ any way. It was awesome. Need good labor on a moments notice for ANYTHING? 95% of these guys would work their asses off and thank you at the end of the day. I've seen *one guy* load an entire 40 yard dumpster with demo debris in a half day. I'd always give them 10/15 an hour because they worked their asses off.

Sherrif Joe has been cracking down the past couple years and there is no way I'd use a company truck with my name all over it to pick them up. I would still use them for personal stuff. The Labor Ready "legal" guys here are generally old alcoholic burnouts and not worth a schit.


Now.....for you little post light, be a man, suck it up and dig it by hand. GFCI protect it and save 6". I will admit that often, on a circuit like this, I cheat on the depth.


There used to be a machine called The Mole that would dig a 1" wide trench about 10" deep but it threw the dirt everywhere and left little for backfill.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I heard that a homeowner purchased a prefab patio cover. Hired a few guys from Home Depot. Homeowner then went to work. They knocked it out in less than a day and were gone when the homeowner arrived home from work. Lead Julio came by that evening to collect for himself and his buds. Homeowner paid. A month later homeowner got served by an attorney operating out of Baja, claiming his client got injured falling off of homeowners patio cover. Homeowner knew nothing about this. Turns out, the guy lost his house. When he "hired" the guys from Home Depot he was now acting as an employer and since he didn't provide WC for his new employees, his HI would not pay.


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Rent a ditch witch that way when you break it you bring it back


----------

